# Battery Charging Problems on brand new 600D



## 21tones (Jan 27, 2012)

I've just got a brand new 600D from an official Canon dealer. 
I charged the battery as per the manual's instructions. On battery charge full indication on the charger I put it into the camera and the camera indicates only a couple of bars of charge i.e. not fully charged. Canon UK told me to get a new battery and charger from the retailer. The retailer said to charge the battery overnight as it probably isn't fully charged - despite the charger indicating so. 
Am I right in thinking an 8 hour charge won't affect battery memory because it is a li-on battery? I don't want to have to wait 8 hours for every battery charge! 
Am I being fobbed off by the retailer? Something must be wrong - either the battery or charge indicator, or camera battery indicator. I have no way of checking which is the problem without buying something else, which I'm not inclined to do.
Should I just do what the retailer says and try the longer charge?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2012)

21tones said:


> Should I just do what the retailer says and try the longer charge?



I'd try shooting a few frames to run he battery down just a bit, then an overnight charge (it won't hurt), and see what happens. If it still shows lower than full in the morning, call the retailer back and insist.


----------



## 21tones (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks - sounds sensible. My main concern was not ruining the battery by excessive charging.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2012)

21tones said:


> Thanks - sounds sensible. My main concern was not ruining the battery by excessive charging.



You will not ruin the battery by excessive charging, it stops charging when the electronics in the battery tells it it is charged. It won't hurt to leave it in the charger for weeks, 

As Neuro said, I would let it partially discharge and then try charging again.

Take your battery, charger, and camera to the dealer if it still does not show fully charged. See if he will put the battery into a display camera, and confirm it shows partially charged.

This will help you determine what the issue is, camera, or battery/charger.


----------

